
Leaving Twitter - ananthrk
http://nathanmarz.com/blog/leaving-twitter.html
======
teraflop
The new title, "Leaving Twitter", is much less descriptive than the previous
one, "Nathan Marz is leaving Twitter". Could someone please change it back?

~~~
michaelhoffman
I don't understand why Hacker News allows us to submit titles with our links.
If they are just going to be overridden, then the software should
automatically fetch the title from the web page without user input.

~~~
mkr-hn
I wouldn't mind so much if it were accountable. There's no mechanism to
challenge a title change. Between that and the arbitrary banning of sites, I
usually think twice about submitting good things.

~~~
samstave
Or to hovertext with "Submitted title: ' _blah blah blah_ '"

------
niggler
I hate to be that guy, but who is Nathan Marz?

~~~
calibraxis
His talk "Become Efficient or Die" (not currently on his talks page) is very
insightful:
([http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDT8OH1x28E&playnext=1...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDT8OH1x28E&playnext=1&list=PL32BC9281709E0A44&feature=results_main))
Most startups I know lack many of the most important things he mentions.

 _(I realize I probably shouldn't respond to this question, which would have
been satisfied by simply reading the link. But it gave me an excuse to post
this talk.)_

~~~
sergiosgc
I absolutely loathe videos. There went 15 minutes of my life to get a short
message: be minimalistic in processes and code. Not that it isn't a good
message, but hardly worth more than the ten seconds needed to scan it in text.

~~~
calibraxis
Actually, the talk is the 3 videos in that playlist, not just the initial one.
For instance, he gets into "knowledge debt", using Clojure and Neo4j as
examples.

I suppose potentially interested people will want to skim until they find
something they're interested in; it starts out slow. Sorry you didn't find it
worth your time, though I found it worthwhile.

------
toisanji
I use cascalog and storm everyday at my startup <http://truelens.com> and they
are great contributions to software and big data systems. I'm looking forward
to what Nathan is cooking up next.

------
diego
I can't wait to find out what Nathan has in store. I'm not a fan of Twitter's
mission, I hope he continues building useful infrastructure that's not
directly influenced by the need to show more ads to more people.

------
danbmil99
Oh I thought it was some random tweeter closing his account. That would be
news.

------
hrishikeshio
Am a big fan of storm. Can't wait to see what he is onto.

